# Stabilized Blue Beb Grunter



## Macdietrich (Jan 25, 2014)

Got this piece of wood from Rick while back in a trade and I must say it had to be the prittiest piece I think I've ever turned period!!!! Blue stabilized box elder burl grunter with brass band and CA finish

http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/B41ABEFE-D8F9-4964-B62E-EF062E841AC6.jpg

http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/6CB38DE7-AC81-481A-BF02-BBDAE5FD988F.jpg

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice work and very good detail photos.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 25, 2014)

You are right that is a beautiful piece of wood. NICE call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 25, 2014)

Beautiful call. How do you like that metal reed set? I have a call with that one and I use the plastic sets. Seems the plastic sounds better but it might be the way I make my tubes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## myingling (Jan 25, 2014)

Rick not only makes some great calls ,,but by the looks of it hes got the stabilizing down pat ,,,Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 25, 2014)

Fantastic looking call ! I like how some of the tan/cream color peaks thru.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Jan 25, 2014)

She is sweet. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Macdietrich (Jan 25, 2014)

ghost1066 said:


> Beautiful call. How do you like that metal reed set? I have a call with that one and I use the plastic sets. Seems the plastic sounds better but it might be the way I make my tubes.


I love the metal reeds...used the plastic for awhile but won't go back to them. I personably think the metal guts sound more realistic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 25, 2014)

Macdietrich said:


> I love the metal reeds...used the plastic for awhile but won't go back to them. I personably think the metal guts sound more realistic



Thanks i have considered changing over. It may be the design of the call it is in. I got it in a trade with another maker and I didn't care for it. Might put it in one of mine and see how it sounds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shagee415 (Jan 25, 2014)

Man that's the prettiest grunter I've seen. And I second the JC reed reeds it's the only reed I use. Called in many a deer with mine.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 25, 2014)

The deer ought to come in and see how purty it is then POW.
Very nice call.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## RW Mackey (Jan 25, 2014)

Mac, your hurting yourself, nobody's gonna take that call in the woods!!! Well done......

Roy

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Macdietrich (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the kind words been fortunate to come across some amazing pieces of wood here lately and doing my best to do them justice


----------

